# Game #1 Bucks @ Hornets 7PM Wednesday 10-29



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Should be interesting to see what both of these teams look like. I have no clue what to expect from this team. It's going to depend a whole lot on how Lance Stephenson wants to mesh with the team. If he wants to play the sort of role we need him to play the team could be quite good, relative to the Eastern Conference. If he wants to play for Lance Stephenson then we're going to have a whole lot of problems.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Very excited both to see how this years' team meshes, as they're much more talented than last year, and to watch Giannis and Jabari. Little bit disappointed that Cho went with Maxiell instead of Adrien as the last bench big, though. I'm holding out hope for some sort of two-or-three-for-one trade that clears a spot for Jeff to come back as the team hype man.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527600097224572928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527600741876514816


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is just a really flat effort. I turned the channel. It's just very difficult to watch them play that poorly


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're back in this one...just about at least


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

tie game 1.6 left...I thought we were dead. In fact we looked totally lifeless most of this game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a comeback.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Biggest comeback in Charlotte history (Hornets or Bobcats). Impressive.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We didn't really deserve to win this game, but what the ****. We'll put it in the win column and live with it.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> We didn't really deserve to win this game, but what the ****. We'll put it in the win column and live with it.


You absolutely deserved to win this game.. the Bucks just simply aren't good enough to protect a 24 point lead.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> This is just a really flat effort. I turned the channel. It's just very difficult to watch them play that poorly


I think there's going to be a lot of difficult stretches of offense for this team while they learn how to transition from McRoberts to Lance. Just keep in mind that their defense is good enough to get stops when it matters. That's what will keep them in games while they're learning how to score.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I see Ray passed his clutch gene onto his fellow UConn alum at retirement -- awesome awesome awesome


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That was a fun game. Between Charlotte and Boston, it was a great opening night for me. The C's probably aren't going to be able to sustain it, but the Hornets should keep things interesting all season.


----------

